# first timer



## cowchaser (Feb 3, 2009)

I have a area in my laundry room between 2 opposing door openings that has some current plywood shelving that I want to ditch. There are no doors and it's really a catch all eye sore. 

Basically I want to build 2 cabinets or 1 big cabinet to replace this. There will be about 5 foot of open space below them where the wife puts her laundry hampers. So do I build wall to wall or do I build the cabinet or cabinets with space on the outer side and use a filler strip of some kind? I would like to end up with 3 large doors or maybe 6 smaller ones. I just have to do something to this eye sore, it's starting to really eat at me. Never have built anything remotely close to this so it is new territory for me. Never built a cabinet or shelving either so it's all new, but I am willing to give it a try. 

I am trying to figure out sketch up to help give you a better visualization of what I am trying to explain.


----------



## wletson (Jan 11, 2010)

Or, a photo would help.


----------



## BHOFM (Oct 14, 2008)

A photo is a must.

Are you close to Enid?


----------



## slipshod (Jan 2, 2010)

There are advantages to both ways you mentioned. Built in maximizes your space, using a filler strip can hide an out of square condition.


----------



## cowchaser (Feb 3, 2009)

BHOFM said:


> A photo is a must.
> 
> Are you close to Enid?


Photo to follow and not to far from Enid, about 45 minutes. Have an appointment there Thursday morning.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Cowch.,
If you are just trying to fill a five foot space with cabinets, I would build two cabinets just under 30" each. Make the faceframe on the outer edge of each cabinet a little wider than normal, so the two cabinets total up to just a tad bigger than your total space. Then trim each faceframe the same amount so both cabinets fit snug with no leftover space. Really like a built in filler, but no seam.
Mike Hawkins


----------

